# Aggression Or Courting



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

We not sure about this one. My two biggest red's have been getting nose to tail with each other the last two days, pushing mouth into gravel and chasing others piranha to the other side of the tank. At first I thought it may be aggresion but now I am not sure.

Can anyone give some advice.

Oh, sorry for the phone ring at the end of the video









Thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They're wanting or practicing spawning. Read a couple threads down lots of info here.if your wanting them to spawn do a decent size waterchange with cooler water to bring down the tank temp a degree or two.oh n gL n keep us updated n if you have anymore ???s I'm sure everyone would be happy to help ya out.


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> They're wanting or practicing spawning. Read a couple threads down lots of info here.if your wanting them to spawn do a decent size waterchange with cooler water to bring down the tank temp a degree or two.oh n gL n keep us updated n if you have anymore ???s I'm sure everyone would be happy to help ya out.


Cheers

Yes been keeping it cooler than normal the last week. Changing water twice a week about 30% as well. Will let you all know how thing go


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If your wanting them to spawn I'd do 10%-15% waterchanges every other day if nothing in a few days up it to everyday. I bet they'll spawn within a week


----------

